# Dried Oat Malt



## Georgedgerton (18/11/09)

Wondering if anyone out there has used Dried Oat malt in any of their brews? 

I have no experience with this product but thought it may be a good substitute for Rolled Oats as you would not have the side effects of the oils in the oats interfering with head retention.


----------



## Peter Wadey (19/11/09)

Hi Bruce,
What sort of % have you been using of rolled oats?
I have never had a problem with head retention (quite the opposite actually) when I use rolled oats in the mash. I have been putting 10% by weight in recent stouts.

Re the Dried Oat Malt Extract.
Have had it on the end of a finger at the shop but not brewed with it myself yet.
Why not give it a go? All the hard work has already been done!

Must buy some,
Peter


----------



## Georgedgerton (19/11/09)

Peter,
About the same. Total grain bill was 5.25 kg of which the oats accounted for .5 kg
Made a cracker of a stout other than the head retention was rather poor that I put down to the oil in the oats, however it may have been due to other factors.

The dried oat malt certainly has a unique taste, no mistaking what it is, so I am going to give it a shot later on and if your interested will let you know how it pans out


----------

